# Delicious ear drum candy.



## ~Jester (Oct 8, 2014)

If you don't have some good stereo headphones, don't bother listening to this. Or any music for that matter. Unless you have a good sound system I guess.
[URL="https://soundcloud.com/tennysonmusic/ur-cute"]
https://soundcloud.com/tennysonmusic/ur-cute[/URL]


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 8, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/awe/crystals

Omg so tasty. Stereo headphones are a must while listening to this.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

I love that first one. Trippy like trance, but melodic like techno. The drumline is active and inventive, and the song seems to find new ways to surprise you throughout its duration. I especially love the electro-swing feel towards the end.


----------



## Bastle (Oct 8, 2014)

The sound design on this is gorgeous, so many little sounds and atmospheres and it sounds amazing on my audiotechnica's


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm glad you guys appreciated them as much as I did  I do love all kinds of music depending on my mood but nothing beats somthing thats easy listening.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 8, 2014)

Some more nectar for the ears.     Tennyson on soundcloud is quite decent imo.

https://soundcloud.com/tennysonmusic/delta


----------

